# Helmet Suggestions...for a big headed mofo.



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

I need your help and suggestions...

I have a big head, LOL. Well it is big - size 7 7/8 to 8 in hat sizes and its tall. In that the caps I buy also need to have depth as well as girth. Right now I use a 661 Recon and love it, great ventilation and fit MINUS its not deep enough wish it would ride a bit lower over my brow. 

Any suggestions on some larger deeper buckets for the ol noggin? I have tried, Fox Flux and Giro Hex - nice styling but no good. Anyone with experience with the new POC offerings? Or any other manufacturers?

I mean beside head reduction surgery of course- because at the end of the day size does matter.

Style of riding - grind it up and rip it down...starting to throw more drops into my riding and pushing a little harder on the way down.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Moozh (Jan 20, 2010)

Bern Brentwood in XXXL fits nicely. Skater style, not well vented (although has cutouts). I've tried lots of helmets, most have ended up on my scrap heap because they simply did not fit. 

Trek makes a helmet, I forget the name but it is a traditionally styled cycling helmet but made me look so goofy I couldn't ignore it. A generally big noggin and a "big" cycling helmet just gives you a 'five-head'. I'm not a vain fellow by any stretch but I couldn't do it. Might work for others tho.

Fox Flux goes up to 8" (64cm), it's a great helmet but despite the stated size, it's just on the 'too snug to ignore' size of 'just fits'.

The XXXL Bern Brentwood says 63.5 (7-7/8") and it is perfect! Sit's low on the head and IMO looks great.

I've tried the POC and their largest just wasn't large enough. I wanted it to work as it is such a great looking and well thought out lid but no way would it squeeze onto my mellon..

said it before, but I didn't realize I had a notably large head until I needed to find a mtb helmet..made me feel a tad sympathetic for Quasimodo.


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey that is a great looking helmet- I need to find a shop that carries them so I can try it out. BRENTWOOD : Bern

thanks- I hope there are more options out there like this one.


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

Also consider the Specialized Vice. Large and adjustable.
But the Recon is a great lid.


----------



## Moozh (Jan 20, 2010)

mojojojoaf said:


> Hey that is a great looking helmet- I need to find a shop that carries them so I can try it out. BRENTWOOD : Bern
> 
> thanks- I hope there are more options out there like this one.


If you do decide to go with the Bern just in case it isnt clear or you didnt know, that front bill (is that what it's called?) is the liner that is totally removable and another one is supplied that simply borders the inside of the helmet for comfort and cushion. Hope that made sense..

If for any reason you cannot find a reseller that has the XXXL size in stock (when I initially was looking for one, nobody had that size in stock, months later vendors had it) you can always order directly from Bernunlimited via phone (781.582.8125), no online ordering as I can see.

good luck


----------



## ronyc (Aug 27, 2008)

I was in the same boat as the OP. Didn't realized that I had a weird, large shaped head till I had to look for a helmet. Tried the fox, giro, 661 but to no avail. For some reason all of the helmets that "almost fit" tend to just sit on top of my head. I found that the bell sequence fit but it does not have the coverage in the rear like the flux has. So bought the sequence for now but still keeping an eye out for a better fitting, more rear coverage helmet.


----------



## golivar (Oct 16, 2007)

Bell Triton works well for me, and I'm willing to bet my noggin is bigger than all of y'alls! I usually wear a 7 3/4 or 7 7/8 ball cap size.

They're pretty inexpensive on Amazon. I think I got mine for 35 or 40. I definitely recommend it.


----------



## shado (Aug 26, 2011)

*just fyi*

I'm a noob to MB (biking in general, I rode one as a kid and a teen but not in 20+ years) and I too have a big head; wear a 7 5/8 long oval which means in a 'traditional' hat I need AT LEAST 7 7/8.

I could NOT find the Brentwood XXXL anywhere. I ended up calling the company. But get this:

You can buy a winter helmet, with a knitted liner, and a snap in summer visor as an add on for just a couple of dollars. The woman I spoke with at the company in Mass was very nice.

So call Bern directly.

Hope this helps!

I haven't gotten my helmet -- just got off the phone ordering it -- but based on reviews I saw, for my big *ss head that seemed like a good choice too.


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice will call them this afternoon.


----------



## ronyc (Aug 27, 2008)

Anyone try/have the fox transition? say it will fit up tp 64cm.


----------



## shado (Aug 26, 2011)

They're on eastern time so don't wait too late


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

I thought I saw that the Macon was also available in a XXXl - I will ask when I call.

OK they were out of stock (POOP!) - but expected a shipment in mid October. No prob put one on order and will wait patiently.


----------



## tpc1 (Jun 29, 2010)

Look at Kali, i need a 65 for a helmet and i found the Kali's to be pretty roomy.


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

Kali looks good too- looks like the Raja is a sweet lid. Like their stuff. If the Bern doesnt work out I will go that route.


----------



## Mean Dr. Lily (Sep 9, 2011)

I wear a size 8 1/4 - 8 1/2 hat. I have a really, REALLY big head. I can only wear special order hats. It's really an issue when it comes to helmets. I used to ride motorcycles, and there were only a couple of companies that made helmets in my size. 

Same is true for biking. So far, this is the only model that I've found that fits (at a reasonable price point). Even with this one, the chin strap is at it's full extension. 

Aw, crap. Not enough posts yet under my belt to post a link. 

Go to bigheadcaps dot com and look under 'helmets'.


----------



## shado (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow I'm impressed, Mean Dr. Lily. You win the prize, I thought i was there with the size 8 (in some things)

An update: I received my XXXL Bern helmet and it DOES fit. The folks there are real nice.


----------



## ronyc (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for the update, any way you can post pics? Thanks!


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

Pics please.


----------



## shado (Aug 26, 2011)

*Sure*

I've taken a couple , will do. When immature at the computer


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

I saw someone this week on the trail in Utah/Draper Corner canyon area with a Bern- looked like the Macon and it looked nice. cant wait to get my.


----------



## shado (Aug 26, 2011)

I'd meant to post these pictures here a while back, apologies:


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice Shado. Looks good.

- mine should be here tomorrow or monday. looks like I will have an airbrushing project over the winter season while I wait for snow to melt.


----------



## shado (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah I was just happy 'cause it fit my noggin. But the fact that it looked okay was also good.

Of course, others might say it looks dorky but who gives a rats what others think?


----------



## T-Panic (Aug 14, 2010)

I just bought a T.H.E F-20 in L/XL and I'm 255 at 6'2" you might check and see if they have a bigger one. It has 20 vents and is light and so far pretty comfortable.
go to the-industries. com the site wont let me post the URL because I'm a newbie!


----------



## spclays1 (Sep 15, 2009)

I bought an Azonic Elixer, L/XL. It's a press fit on my head, I would have a headache in 5 minutes....For sale...


----------



## hanklr (Oct 16, 2009)

*poc and fox*



mojojojoaf said:


> I need your help and suggestions...
> 
> I have a big head, LOL. Well it is big - size 7 7/8 to 8 in hat sizes and its tall. In that the caps I buy also need to have depth as well as girth. Right now I use a 661 Recon and love it, great ventilation and fit MINUS its not deep enough wish it would ride a bit lower over my brow.
> 
> ...


I have both the Fox flux and POC trabec race. I have a size XL in both. And, both fit my head good. I do have a little more room in the POC though. If the Fox flux won't fit your head, I have to say....man, and here I thought I had a big head lol. But, maybe the POC will work cause it has a little more room.

I had a post on here not long ago about the POC trabec race. I posted pictures of it. Someone requested pics of both the Fox and POC side by side and I posted that as well. I would think that post is still on here, but if it's not, shoot me a pm or email, and I can send ya some pics if you want them.

good luck


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

I have rather large dome as well.. Used to use a Fox transition... gets hot and doesnt soak up sweat well so its gettin in your eyes alot. Hard to get replacement pads for the transition as well... Ive switched to a SIXSIXONE Recon and this helmet is BADASS.... fits great, well ventilated, plush washable pads, rear coverage and adjustment, and on top of all that, its looks awesome...


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

HOLY COW- BERN MAKES A BIG HELMET! 

The Brentwood from Bern is a great helmet. I wish it were warmer so I could tell more about the ventilation but all I can say is that it fits all the way around and is deep enough that I dont look like I have a tea cup sitting on top of my melon.

Will get some pics as soon as I get some free time.


----------



## ronyc (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for the update, I was on the fence about this helmet.


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

Ok no pics yet- but here is the first ride review:

Helmet fit: All the way around it fits nice, it fits low on my head which was important to me as I have both a tall head and big head. The visor insert was snug but comfortable and overtime I figure this will stretch out, it did feel as though the rear portion of the visor insert which serves as a sizing strap in the back was a bit low but I easily adjusted it out of the way. FIT GETS TWO THUMBS UP

Helmet ventilation: Its a bucket lid so vents are limited and its going to get warm- I knew that going into it. Its not bad- i think most of my discomfort came from the snug insert. I would likely only be be using this in cooler weather or when I am going to be going through the chunky stuff or flying off things. VENTILATION GETS A SINGLE THUMB but for what it is TWO THUMBS.

The ride I tested it on consisted of drop off at trail head and a starting climb from 5000ft and rolls up to 6000ft inside of 2 miles- not bad but I am slow anyways and descending down to 4500ft and rode the streets home- about 9-10 miles at most. I ride a 2010 DB Mission that comes in at a little over 33lbs. Its a beast to get up the hills.

Helmet Quality: Since you never know how well a helmet does its job until you wreck I can only attest to the quality of construction - the zip mold creates a thin profile unlike typical skate/bucket lids you find. The shape and appearance is pretty slick - I really like it and have needed a stouter helmet for years. This one is a very good option for those looking for big headed fit and style.

My goal has been accomplished of finding a big and tall helmet for a fat headed mofo.


----------

